
Firebase Database is down - dugmartin
From the Twitter steam it doesn&#x27;t seem like it is just for me: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?q=%40firebase&amp;src=typd
======
mattbillenstein
Is it me, or are Google services kinda unstable? For being one of the most
respected infra companies in the world, I've seen their hosted services have a
lot of issues.

Years ago GAE had some component outage it seemed almost weekly, now I use GCS
and BigQuery mostly and these are the services for which I most often see
503's as compared to services on other platforms.

------
dugmartin
Now they are showing it on their status page:
[https://status.firebase.google.com/incident/Realtime%20Datab...](https://status.firebase.google.com/incident/Realtime%20Database/17094)

------
silverlight
We're definitely seeing it fully down across all 30 of our Realtime DBs on
there. Hopefully they'll fix it soon!

------
silverlight
Seems to be coming back online for us now.

